# BBQ Marinade



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If you guys haven’t tried this, I highly recommend it. Great on pork or chicken. It is a vinegar based marinade, so sort of a Carolina type flavor. If you don’t like the vinegar based BBQ steer clear. I grew up with this stuff, it was developed just a few miles from my home town. Also great to marinade fried fish for about three or four minutes before breading and frying. Available at Winn Dixie and most of the Food Outlet type stores. I have a marinated butt on the egg now.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Have to give it a try. Hopefully WD will have it up here. If not it's a stop a Greer's next time I make it down.


----------

